#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Tubing Fails Pressure Test

## jriad

Anyone help me on a method to find out why the tubing of a classic rod/pump oil well might fail a pressure test? If there is a hole in the tubing how should we locate?

See More: Tubing Fails Pressure Test

----------


## anihita

while installing the rod pump, the polished rods needs to be properly aligned and designed keeping in mind the breaking stress with respect to the crude condition, depth and operation range.
most of the times the rods part , when the pump operation is miscalculated

----------


## abdulasad

To locate the hole in tbuing you can pump tracer with precise count of pump strokes. This is possible in normal completions but i dont know if it is possible in rod pump completions also

----------


## Yengineer

This topic is so old and I do not understand why is sticky. Anyhow here are my 2c.
In tubing rod completion* tubing wear is the most common tubing failure and there is no way to locate it. Tubing must be pulled out. Failure depth should be noted and compared with dogleg severity measurements. If dogleg is high where failure was* it will most likely occur again* therefore tubing rod configuration must be changed.

----------

